# 64 plants in 4x4 flood and draIN TRAY



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok i have an idea but i dont know if i will get the expectations i am predicting, my idea is to use 64 6 inch cubs in a 4x4 tray and do sea of green with very little veg time. I am predicting i willl get at least 1/4 off each plant .does anyone think this is capable and you dont think it will work explain why please.im probably gonna put his under indoor growing too so please dont get mad about it being in two places dont know the best place to p ut it for fastest answers cuz i gotta make decision quick on what ima do.or would i be better off doing like 12 plants in the 4x4 tray and growing traditional way with full veg


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 10, 2008)

1/4 oz off each? That sounds about right to me. It's commonly known as a lolipops.


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

so you think doing sea of green will work with the plants that close together and yeild at least 1/4?


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 10, 2008)

If you are vegging them for only a week or two, yes. There are several examples of EXCELLENT lolipop grows on this site. Some strains yield more than others. You would need 64 (or way more so that you can use only the strongest) clones! This step scares off many novice growers. What type of strain are you planning on using. Starting from seed?

64 on your first grow is pretty ambitious. Is this your first?


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

well ive grown alot and i have 400 soil growing right now i have never did hydro.but i have someone witch owns 5 cannabis clubs in california and he wants me to grow for him and i wanna do the 64 in 4x4 im actually gonna have 5 4x8 trays with 2-1000 watts above each tray.i just did 4x4 to get perspective. he wants me to grow alot of purple.so mostly purple.also blue dream maybe some type of regular green.what straings would you recommend


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 10, 2008)

"The Purp" sells well in Cali. Most purples are fairly low yield. I've never grown purple, but I know that the purp comes from the cold air and they're a little finikyer than many other strains.

Kush also sells great and I just saw a thread about someone's OG Kush Lolipop field. What type of strains are you growing now? 400? Sheesh! And you still have spare time on your hands?


----------



## JBlaze99 (Dec 10, 2008)

Good Idea, but make sure you are ready to maintain that many plants. I also agree that you should flower early on if you do use 64 clone. 

why don't you just go with your other idea and grow larger but fewer plants, your buds will thank you.


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

do you think i will get just as much as a yield?will the bud come out better,im looking for quality and quanity but quality first.i just looked at the lollipop forums. i didnt find anyone mentioning the yield.if i did a normal grow with like 14 plants in a 4x4 area how much do you think id yield per plant if everything goes well.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 10, 2008)

Normal grow, with 1 sqft per plant and 50-60 day veg time . . . approx 1½-2oz each plant. Again, a lot depends on the strain, the light, the temperature, the CO2 supply, the nutrients. Many variables. Done top-of-the-line style . . . 2oz per plant is very reasonable. Also, if you keep separate grow/flower rooms, you could harvest every 60 days.


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

ok so all in all what way would recomeend i grow with the flood and drain, i want to harvest ever 2 weeks.or 3 weeks


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 10, 2008)

Well you may WANT to harvest every 2 weeks . . . but it takes X amount of time for bud to mature and no amount of wishing will change that. You would need multiple grow cycles to achieve a "perpetual harvest." That is basically starting a new crop every 2 weeks. When you've got 4 crops going, the first crop will be ready for plucking, and you start that tray over again. You said you had 5 4x8 trays? That will do PERFECTLY. 

I would go with the full size plants personally. I've never done Lolipops though, so I may be biased. Selecting your breed is a little easier if you don't have to worry about single-cola production. Doing full growth grows would make it easier to select the more exotic strains with longer flower times (10 weeks). If you're just after fast yield though, there are a few early-developing strains available. Most seed-banks provide their relevant statistics.


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

ok well i think ima do full grown plants with every 2 week harvest i want o achieve at least 1lb per light so 2lbs ever 2 weeks, i will have 4 trays flowering and 1 tray somewhere else vegging.


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

also i think ima scratch the cubes and us coco mix with a top feed to waste system


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 10, 2008)

1 tray vegging? Each plant would have to veg for 60 days, then flower for 60. Vegging does take up less room than flowering, but that's a LOT of plants in a 4x8! You may want to set up a much larger area for vegging under florescent lights.

Once you get the cycle going, and you're starting a new batch every 2 weeks . . . gravy. And you'll be working your ass off! Need help trimming?


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

Im gonnna be growing for some cannabis clubs so the workers there will probably trim.save me alot of work. Wats the smalllest yield you tink i will get


----------



## canadiancracker (Dec 10, 2008)

the id of a fllod n drain table is 40.5"x40.5" so it would fit 36 with a little space to spare. not to be rude but if math is not your thing hydro may not be either.

i use 6 inch pots with the rims cut off that have a diameter of 5" filled with rockwool flock 36 per table 1 week of veg and my tables are full after 50 days. i grow freezeland a quebec canadian strain. 

anywaya good luck helping get the medicine out to those who need it.


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

my table is actually 48" so it would be 64. but on average how much do you yield?you would recomend my using buckets with rockwool inside instead of just rockwool cubes on the table


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 10, 2008)

Would you like my 2 cents? I would be glad to help but it looks like you have your way picked out. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/86225-al-b-fuct-tribute-grow.html

Let me know


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 10, 2008)

what do you mean im way picked out,i can use everyones 2 cents


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok you asked for it. I need your help in building this so i need to ask some questions and for what its worth lets get you growing first before we figure out poundage. There are many things to master before you count your chickens. 

What kind of true space do you have to work with? 

What kind of light will you use?


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

8x4 trays...SoG...1kw lamps....this all sounds familiar.......


6 days into flower.....







20 days.......


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 10, 2008)

OITW your a GOD!!!!!kiss-ass


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> OITW your a GOD!!!!!kiss-ass


please, none of that.....I'm glad to see your alive and well......thought you gave up on riu....didn't see you around much after you lost your whipping boy to the flames


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 10, 2008)

you just made the list old man........damn, i go lookin for some light reading and find you two suckin each other off bashin poor me. boy i tell ya! shame on both of you......whipping boy......*sigh*


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

No offense....just referencing you as he would.......

I alsways enjoyed y'alls back and forth..........his graphics or pics always made me laugh.......of course so did your quote about him sodomizing himself wth doorknobs, but not to worry they are the round ones


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

i appreciate your combination of--sick sense of humor/good vocab.........reading posts on forums like these just kills me.......they do still teach english in schools right? you would think cannabis is a detriment to society if spelling or grammar was the barometer........


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 11, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> > No offense....just referencing you as he would.......
> 
> 
> oh none taken i was just messin with you and him....we really do love each other but hate is how we express it. we get butt hurt and lash out a lil bit.....he gets jealous. its confusing sometimes.
> ...


 and i thought that comment was lost on you or you didnt laugh, you never said anything.....i was pretty proud of that one.



Old in the Way said:


> > i appreciate your combination of--sick sense of humor/good vocab.........
> 
> 
> well i hate to be correcting you here but humor isnt one of the 7 senses buddy, just so you know.
> ...


 so ........ok there were sum big werdz in dere and google is down in florida. but if you just said i was gay or something about my momma then ok, but when you start talking about the weather it just makes me angry.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2008)

could you two take it elsewhere? i was trying to read this thread.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 11, 2008)

simmer down you........grown ups are talkin'


totally kidding fdd......i love and fear you


----------



## thumper925 (Dec 11, 2008)

fdd whats your oppion on what im trying to do


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2008)

thumper925 said:


> fdd whats your oppion on what im trying to do



stuff as many clones as you can on there. veg 7 - 10 days then flower them.


----------



## JohnDee (Jun 28, 2018)

Thumper,
I've done small plant E&F...24 plants on 3x3 tray. 5 rows of 5 plants minus where the flood fixture was in the center. Don't ask me yield questions...never weigh.

But I cloned into 1 1/2" rockwool and then into small 5"x5" pots full of hydroton.

Maybe the old Al B Fuct thread on E&F may tell you what you need.
JD


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 28, 2018)

Used to do just this with 24 plants in a smaller area, 1/4 to 1/2 per is reasonable


----------

